# Worrying to much.



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

I've always been a guy who over thinks stuff always have been but lately it's been getting ridiculous. For example today at work I did something that's not  bad or wrong but Im worrying that someone will complain about making that thing sound worse than what I did...I mean I know it's stupid and I know theres absoloutely no reason to be thinking this at all and it's driving me nuts. 

I know it's probably related to the other issues I've had and I know the best thing is to go to doctors for it but I'm not a fan of dosing myself up on meds plus I've had issues with addiction in the past and would rather not risk going down that path again.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Dec 15, 2017)

i work on parts worth thousands of dollars and any little mistake on my part could send it to the trash bin. i program computer controlled machines and operate them. it is very tedious very detail oriented.  i find just owning it helps.  i did it , its my fault ....lets move on.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i work on parts worth thousands of dollars and any little mistake on my part could send it to the trash bin. i program computer controlled machines and operate them. it is very tedious very detail oriented.  i find just owning it helps.  i did it , its my fault ....lets move on.


That's the problem I haven't actually done anything wrong but I'm still worrying about it. I know it's dumb but I just can't help it it's just annoying more than anything and I pretty much know absoloutely nothing will come of it that's the frustrating thing and yet I'm still worried about it. Drives me nuts


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 15, 2017)

You don't necessarily need meds, depending on severity. Go see a behavioral psychologist/therapist, they can help a lot with anxiety. I've referred plenty of my own clients who don't like meds to one, and that's how I handle my own anxiety issues (I don't use meds for a similar reason). Helped me out a lot.

if you decide that absolutely need meds, there are non-addictive anxiety medications that you could explore. Any psychiatrist (not a PCP) worth their salt will know what medications you can try that won't risk your sobriety.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 15, 2017)

Learned along time ago not to sweat the small stuff.

Figure out what is priority in your life and then just grind through all the other problems that come up.  Worrying about needless things or things out of your control just wears you down faster.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> You don't necessarily need meds, depending on severity. Go see a behavioral psychologist/therapist, they can help a lot with anxiety. I've referred plenty of my own clients who don't like meds to one, and that's how I handle my own anxiety issues (I don't use meds for a similar reason). Helped me out a lot.
> 
> if you decide that absolutely need meds, there are non-addictive anxiety medications that you could explore. Any psychiatrist (not a PCP) worth their salt will know what medications you can try that won't risk your sobriety.


Honestly I don't know. Sometimes I feel yeah I've got anxiety sometimes I feel like I don't because like now I feel totally relaxed about the issue and not bothered but I know in a couple hours it'll bother me again. It just annoys me because I know I've got nothing to worry about and it's literally me making up problems it's stupid and I know it's not a worry. Eugh life can be a ***** lol


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2017)

The problem with using meds for this sort of thing is that they only mask symptoms. Not the problem. Treating the problem requires a good therapist and a lot of hard work. But because we live in a world where people expect instant solutions, most are not willing to do this. They just want a pill to fix it. Right now. And of course, all the meds used to mask the symptoms are highly addictive.
It always seems to me that this approach is analogous to saying "Awww.... you broke your arm. Here's some narcotics." And then not bothering to fix the arm.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Honestly I don't know. Sometimes I feel yeah I've got anxiety sometimes I feel like I don't because like now I feel totally relaxed about the issue and not bothered but I know in a couple hours it'll bother me again. It just annoys me because I know I've got nothing to worry about and it's literally me making up problems it's stupid and I know it's not a worry. Eugh life can be a ***** lol


Sounds to me like you've got anxiety.

A really relevant psych joke:
How do you know when you've got anxiety?
When you're not just worrying, you're worrying ABOUT worrying.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> The problem with using meds for this sort of thing is that they only mask symptoms. Not the problem. Treating the problem requires a good therapist and a lot of hard work. But because we live in a world where people expect instant solutions, most are not willing to do this. They just want a pill to fix it. Right now. And of course, all the meds used to mask the symptoms are highly addictive.
> It always seems to me that this approach is analogous to saying "Awww.... you broke your arm. Here's some narcotics." And then not bothering to fix the arm.


Absoloutely that's why I don't want to bother with pills. I don't want to be relying on pills to make me feel happy. Anyway whatever I know im being dumb and my worry probably pass by tomorrow


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Sounds to me like you've got anxiety.
> 
> A really relevant psych joke:
> How do you know when you've got anxiety?
> When you're not just worrying, you're worrying ABOUT worrying.


Well hey it doesn't affect me that bad it doesn't stop me doing stuff I don't lock myself away crying about it it's there in my head but I can live with it. It just pisses me off when it does happen. Tbh if I've done something wrong and worried about it it's not as bad because I take responsibility when I do things wrong and I don't lie or he dishonest but when it's something silly like this it's more like I want to slap myself and say what's the matter with you boy get a grip lol. I'll probably be over it tomorrow that happens something happens I stew on it for the rest of the day and next morning when I wake I'm over it or at least it feels like less of a problem


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 15, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> The problem with using meds for this sort of thing is that they only mask symptoms. Not the problem. Treating the problem requires a good therapist and a lot of hard work. But because we live in a world where people expect instant solutions, most are not willing to do this. They just want a pill to fix it. Right now. And of course, all the meds used to mask the symptoms are highly addictive.
> It always seems to me that this approach is analogous to saying "Awww.... you broke your arm. Here's some narcotics." And then not bothering to fix the arm.



Um... using a pain killer masks the pain - that is the point of the medication. Using a prosthetic leg allows an amputee to walk better - that's the point of the prosthetic. And so on. How far would you get if you broke your arm and told "Oh, just get over it - it's just a broken arm. Deal with it."? Not very far, I suspect, because pain would impact your judgment, your focus, and your ability to function even on the basic level. 

It is true that working on this type of problem requires a good therapist, iron-clad discipline, and reevaluation of your own self-worth. It is true that, when battling mental illness, one must find a balance between various devices to improve the situation - and that takes a lot of trial and error and hard work. But dismissing medication outright and shaming people, who use medication in combination with other measures to battle their mental illnesses (or any illness), is neither kind nor smart.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2017)

AngryHobbit said:


> Um... using a pain killer masks the pain - that is the point of the medication. Using a prosthetic leg allows an amputee to walk better - that's the point of the prosthetic. And so on. How far would you get if you broke your arm and told "Oh, just get over it - it's just a broken arm. Deal with it."? Not very far, I suspect, because pain would impact your judgment, your focus, and your ability to function even on the basic level.
> 
> It is true that working on this type of problem requires a good therapist, iron-clad discipline, and reevaluation of your own self-worth. It is true that, when battling mental illness, one must find a balance between various devices to improve the situation - and that takes a lot of trial and error and hard work. But dismissing medication outright and shaming people, who use medication in combination with other measures to battle their mental illnesses (or any illness), is neither kind nor smart.



Over sensitive much?
Because what you're responding to isn't what I said. At all.
Try reading it again. I'm blunt. There's nothing subtle or implied in what I write.
What I said, in what would seem to be very clear words, is that throwing pills at symptoms without addressing the REAL problem is a bad idea. 
Doesn't matter if it's a broken arm or a broken mind, that statement holds true.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

AngryHobbit said:


> Um... using a pain killer masks the pain - that is the point of the medication. Using a prosthetic leg allows an amputee to walk better - that's the point of the prosthetic. And so on. How far would you get if you broke your arm and told "Oh, just get over it - it's just a broken arm. Deal with it."? Not very far, I suspect, because pain would impact your judgment, your focus, and your ability to function even on the basic level.
> 
> It is true that working on this type of problem requires a good therapist, iron-clad discipline, and reevaluation of your own self-worth. It is true that, when battling mental illness, one must find a balance between various devices to improve the situation - and that takes a lot of trial and error and hard work. But dismissing medication outright and shaming people, who use medication in combination with other measures to battle their mental illnesses (or any illness), is neither kind nor smart.


Do you really need to start an argument over this? No one was shaming anyone. Pills have their uses and if they help people then great but there's more to it than popping pills. Now if you haven't got anything relevant to say on the post then move along I don't want to be reading through a big argument when I get home later.


----------



## Buka (Dec 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Well hey it doesn't affect me that bad it doesn't stop me doing stuff I don't lock myself away crying about it it's there in my head but I can live with it. It just pisses me off when it does happen. Tbh if I've done something wrong and worried about it it's not as bad because I take responsibility when I do things wrong and I don't lie or he dishonest but when it's something silly like this it's more like I want to slap myself and say what's the matter with you boy get a grip lol. I'll probably be over it tomorrow that happens something happens I stew on it for the rest of the day and next morning when I wake I'm over it or at least it feels like less of a problem



We all fall into that mental sand trap at times, it's the way the mind works. It only has two settings by itself, the past, and what's coming ahead. The mind tends to think about things gone by, about the way things were, good or bad. It spends the rest of it's time looking ahead, concerned, wondering about this or that, dreading, or just being impatient about something. The mind hates to be in the present, unless it's occupied, then it doesn't have time for it's preferred modus operandi. 

It's a natural thing for the mind to do, with everyone, it's just a cat being a cat. It's a wonderful servant at times, but it's a terrible master.

As an aside - strange mental health doesn't run in my family, it fricken' _gallops_.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Well hey it doesn't affect me that bad it doesn't stop me doing stuff I don't lock myself away crying about it it's there in my head but I can live with it. It just pisses me off when it does happen. Tbh if I've done something wrong and worried about it it's not as bad because I take responsibility when I do things wrong and I don't lie or he dishonest but when it's something silly like this it's more like I want to slap myself and say what's the matter with you boy get a grip lol. I'll probably be over it tomorrow that happens something happens I stew on it for the rest of the day and next morning when I wake I'm over it or at least it feels like less of a problem


Well, this particular thing is bothering you enough at least if you posted a thread to talk about it, and think the best thing would be meds. It's up to you to decide if it's a persistent enough issue to go get help for it, but I always lean towards getting the help rather than ignoring the issue (time and money allowing it, of course).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 15, 2017)

AngryHobbit said:


> Um... using a pain killer masks the pain - that is the point of the medication. Using a prosthetic leg allows an amputee to walk better - that's the point of the prosthetic. And so on. How far would you get if you broke your arm and told "Oh, just get over it - it's just a broken arm. Deal with it."? Not very far, I suspect, because pain would impact your judgment, your focus, and your ability to function even on the basic level.
> 
> It is true that working on this type of problem requires a good therapist, iron-clad discipline, and reevaluation of your own self-worth. It is true that, when battling mental illness, one must find a balance between various devices to improve the situation - and that takes a lot of trial and error and hard work. But dismissing medication outright and shaming people, who use medication in combination with other measures to battle their mental illnesses (or any illness), is neither kind nor smart.


I didn't get that from his post, just that using only meds (which is what headhunter stated in his first post) isn't really a solution. And it's not. You need to do more, otherwise when you stop taking them, or when you get used to them, all the issues are just waiting for you.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> That's the problem I haven't actually done anything wrong but I'm still worrying about it. I know it's dumb but I just can't help it it's just annoying more than anything and I pretty much know absoloutely nothing will come of it that's the frustrating thing and yet I'm still worried about it. Drives me nuts



Do something about it. The act of action should clear up the stress.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Absoloutely that's why I don't want to bother with pills. I don't want to be relying on pills to make me feel happy. Anyway whatever I know im being dumb and my worry probably pass by tomorrow



Also don't think you are required to feel good all the time.

People get emotions.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 15, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Over sensitive much?
> Because what you're responding to isn't what I said. At all.
> Try reading it again. I'm blunt. There's nothing subtle or implied in what I write.
> What I said, in what would seem to be very clear words, is that throwing pills at symptoms without addressing the REAL problem is a bad idea.
> Doesn't matter if it's a broken arm or a broken mind, that statement holds true.



A symptom and the problem can be the same. In fact, mental illness is an excellent example of this - which is what makes it so complex and challenging to diagnose. Your basic, vanilla depression can be a symptom of any (but not all) of the following: bad reaction to a major change in life (including positive change), long-lasting reaction to a trauma (physical or emotional), a digestive or circulatory problem, or a chemical imbalance in the central nervous system. Identifying, which one it is, begins with treating the symptom. And that involves "throwing pills" at times - which very much constitutes addressing the real problem. The hardest part, of course, it might not be the first diagnosis, or the second, or even the fifth or the sixth before the core issue is discovered. But, in the meantime, addressing the symptom can help the patient cope.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Well hey it doesn't affect me that bad it doesn't stop me doing stuff I don't lock myself away crying about it it's there in my head but I can live with it. It just pisses me off when it does happen. Tbh if I've done something wrong and worried about it it's not as bad because I take responsibility when I do things wrong and I don't lie or he dishonest but when it's something silly like this it's more like I want to slap myself and say what's the matter with you boy get a grip lol. I'll probably be over it tomorrow that happens something happens I stew on it for the rest of the day and next morning when I wake I'm over it or at least it feels like less of a problem


Anxiety doesn't have to be crippling to be worth getting help with. If it bothers you enough for you to worry about it, it's worth figuring out another way.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 15, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I didn't get that from his post, just that using only meds (which is what headhunter stated in his first post) isn't really a solution. And it's not. You need to do more, otherwise when you stop taking them, or when you get used to them, all the issues are just waiting for you.


That is true. In some cases, it's much like "Alice through the looking glass" - you have to run fast just to stay in one place and run even faster to get somewhere. In some cases - not just for mental illnesses but for a range of health issues - there is no quitting your meds. You have to keep taking them to keep going. It's not an addiction, it's not a bad habit - it's just one of those situations when what your body can do on its own is limited in addressing a specific problem. 

I am sure you are familiar with a very popular brush off "You are just sad because you've been indoors for too long. You need to get out more. Get some running shoes." Of course, physical activity has been shown to be helpful for one's overall health. But it's not THE ultimate fix. The "get some running shoes and fix your depression" school of thought is dying out I think. As scientists learn more, they realize the cure lies in a balance of multiple treatments and activities. More work for the patient - but it is what it is.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Do you really need to start an argument over this? No one was shaming anyone. Pills have their uses and if they help people then great but there's more to it than popping pills. Now if you haven't got anything relevant to say on the post then move along I don't want to be reading through a big argument when I get home later.


Where do you see me starting an argument? I disagreed with the concept of separating the symptom from an illness. We are talking about anxiety, and I contributed to the discussion based on my own experience with an issue. Such issues are far from well researched and are bound to be controversial - for the very reason that there is no one perfect solution and no one inarguable reason to accept or dismiss something. 

You are being rude by telling me what I can or cannot say. So, if you don't have anything polite to say - then move along. I don't want to be reading through something written by someone trying to bully me.


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 15, 2017)

Buka said:


> We all fall into that mental sand trap at times, it's the way the mind works. It only has two settings by itself, the past, and what's coming ahead. The mind tends to think about things gone by, about the way things were, good or bad. It spends the rest of it's time looking ahead, concerned, wondering about this or that, dreading, or just being impatient about something. The mind hates to be in the present, unless it's occupied, then it doesn't have time for it's preferred modus operandi.
> 
> It's a natural thing for the mind to do, with everyone, it's just a cat being a cat. It's a wonderful servant at times, but it's a terrible master.
> 
> As an aside - strange mental health doesn't run in my family, it fricken' _gallops_.


It doesn't run in my family either. It walks through slowly and deliberately, making a point to meet everyone and get to know them, then get their phone and address, and visit frequently.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2017)

AngryHobbit said:


> A symptom and the problem can be the same. In fact, mental illness is an excellent example of this - which is what makes it so complex and challenging to diagnose. Your basic, vanilla depression can be a symptom of any (but not all) of the following: bad reaction to a major change in life (including positive change), long-lasting reaction to a trauma (physical or emotional), a digestive or circulatory problem, or a chemical imbalance in the central nervous system. Identifying, which one it is, begins with treating the symptom. And that involves "throwing pills" at times - which very much constitutes addressing the real problem. The hardest part, of course, it might not be the first diagnosis, or the second, or even the fifth or the sixth before the core issue is discovered. But, in the meantime, addressing the symptom can help the patient cope.



And, again, your reply has absolutely nothing to do with anything I've said. Bye Bye. I don't have time to waste on strawman arguments.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 15, 2017)

AngryHobbit said:


> Where do you see me starting an argument? I disagreed with the concept of separating the symptom from an illness. We are talking about anxiety, and I contributed to the discussion based on my own experience with an issue. Such issues are far from well researched and are bound to be controversial - for the very reason that there is no one perfect solution and no one inarguable reason to accept or dismiss something.
> 
> You are being rude by telling me what I can or cannot say. So, if you don't have anything polite to say - then move along. I don't want to be reading through something written by someone trying to bully me.


How am I bullying you I said I don't want an argument on here that's it. You know what I don't care. if you think that was bullying I apologise but I definentely was not bullying


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 15, 2017)

AngryHobbit said:


> Where do you see me starting an argument? I disagreed with the concept of separating the symptom from an illness. We are talking about anxiety, and I contributed to the discussion based on my own experience with an issue. Such issues are far from well researched and are bound to be controversial - for the very reason that there is no one perfect solution and no one inarguable reason to accept or dismiss something.
> 
> You are being rude by telling me what I can or cannot say. So, if you don't have anything polite to say - then move along. I don't want to be reading through something written by someone trying to bully me.


There's no bullying going on here - just a disagreement over expression, from what I can see.


----------



## Anarax (Dec 16, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> The problem with using meds for this sort of thing is that they only mask symptoms. Not the problem. Treating the problem requires a good therapist and a lot of hard work. But because we live in a world where people expect instant solutions, most are not willing to do this. They just want a pill to fix it. Right now. And of course, all the meds used to mask the symptoms are highly addictive.
> It always seems to me that this approach is analogous to saying "Awww.... you broke your arm. Here's some narcotics." And then not bothering to fix the arm.




It depends on the extent of the anxiety and the individual. Before saying what works best for who we should take a step back and look at it 3 dimensionally. There are varying degrees of anxiety, some so severe they can't even leave their own home, others just simply avoid large crowds. Not all patients who request or are prescribed medication by a licensed mental health expert are simply looking for an easy fix. Mental health is a very complicated issue, thus requires a high level of education. There are different approaches to mental health and each approach has varying degrees of success. The approach that worked for one patient won't necessarily work for another. The simple reality is *some *people* need *medication to function in society.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2017)

Anarax said:


> It depends on the extent of the anxiety and the individual. Before saying what works best for who we should take a step back and look at it 3 dimensionally. There are varying degrees of anxiety, some so severe they can't even leave their own home, others just simply avoid large crowds. Not all patients who request or are prescribed medication by a licensed mental health expert are simply looking for an easy fix. Mental health is a very complicated issue, thus requires a high level of education. There are different approaches to mental health and each approach has varying degrees of success. The approach that worked for one patient won't necessarily work for another. The simple reality is *some *people* need *medication to function in society.


Some research has found chemical imbalances (not technically what they are, but conceptually accurate). To date, there is limited (if any) success in those areas without medication. That is one population where a chemical fix, while imperfect, is currently the best answer. Gene therapy may be the next step there.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 16, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Some research has found chemical imbalances (not technically what they are, but conceptually accurate). To date, there is limited (if any) success in those areas without medication. That is one population where a chemical fix, while imperfect, is currently the best answer. Gene therapy may be the next step there.


This actually isn't entirely true. For instance, in depression there's always that 'chemical imbalance'. There have been studies showing that CBT (and possibly other psychotherapy, I'd have to find the studies) will actually make the brain more 'normal'. So even then medocation isn't necessarily necessary (although it can certainly help).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 16, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Some research has found chemical imbalances (not technically what they are, but conceptually accurate). To date, there is limited (if any) success in those areas without medication. That is one population where a chemical fix, while imperfect, is currently the best answer. Gene therapy may be the next step there.


I also recall one of my old professors showing us a group of studies on anxiety, and that only providing medication results in a long term (5+ years I'm guessing but not 100%) increase in anxiety. The cauae proposed by the study was a combination of recidivism of the medication, except now the patients have forgotten their old coping mechanisms/skills, or addiction to the medication, which would increase anxiety. What worked was either therapy alone or therapy and medication. I also believe (again don't quote me on this part) that which worked better depended on severity; for severe anxiety it was therapy and medication, for mild anxiety it was therapy. 

I'll email him so I can see if I can get a hold of the studies to verify this.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> This actually isn't entirely true. For instance, in depression there's always that 'chemical imbalance'. There have been studies showing that CBT (and possibly other psychotherapy, I'd have to find the studies) will actually make the brain more 'normal'. So even then medocation isn't necessarily necessary (although it can certainly help).


Unless I've missed some recent (last decade-ish) research, there is a population where the levels aren't correctable with therapy (I'm thinking among bipolar, for instance). I don't keep up as well as I used to, so I may be underinformed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 16, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I also recall one of my old professors showing us a group of studies on anxiety, and that only providing medication results in a long term (5+ years I'm guessing but not 100%) increase in anxiety. The cauae proposed by the study was a combination of recidivism of the medication, except now the patients have forgotten their old coping mechanisms/skills, or addiction to the medication, which would increase anxiety. What worked was either therapy alone or therapy and medication. I also believe (again don't quote me on this part) that which worked better depended on severity; for severe anxiety it was therapy and medication, for mild anxiety it was therapy.
> 
> I'll email him so I can see if I can get a hold of the studies to verify this.


With anxiety, I can believe this. And I seem to recall reading about the improved efficacy of therapy in severe cases (both anxiety and depression, IIRC) when paired with medication. I think the studies I'm referring to were looking at the initial efficacy, and didn't examine long-term outcome.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 16, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Unless I've missed some recent (last decade-ish) research, there is a population where the levels aren't correctable with therapy (I'm thinking among bipolar, for instance). I don't keep up as well as I used to, so I may be underinformed.


Yup, certain disorders you need medication. Bipolar is one, same with basically any schizoeffective disorder. But just because there's neural issues doesn't mean meds are necessary 100% of the time


----------



## AngryHobbit (Dec 16, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> I've always been a guy who over thinks stuff always have been but lately it's been getting ridiculous. For example today at work I did something that's not  bad or wrong but Im worrying that someone will complain about making that thing sound worse than what I did...I mean I know it's stupid and I know theres absoloutely no reason to be thinking this at all and it's driving me nuts.
> 
> I know it's probably related to the other issues I've had and I know the best thing is to go to doctors for it but I'm not a fan of dosing myself up on meds plus I've had issues with addiction in the past and would rather not risk going down that path again.


I wish I could relate better to your type of anxiety - it sounds almost... structured? You know - like a story that unfolds in your head to get you to the worst-case scenario. My brand of anxiety is more like a spontaneous triggering of the "fight or flight" instinct - very inconvenient and can be hard to manage. 

I do wonder though whether one of the two things might help - might be worth looking to see if there is some research on that. One, as you worry about what might happen and you get to what you think the result might be, push the story further, amplify it until it gets so ridiculous you have to laugh. For example, "If I don't finish this presentation on time, I'll look like a total idiot in the meeting tomorrow morning, I'll get fired because my boss will be mad at me, I'll run out of money and almost starve, and then I'll be forced to hack into the SERN database, steal a bunch of explosives, sneak into the great particle collider, and hold it hostage until someone gives me my job back, or else I'll blow up the whole thing and open up a black hole to the center of Earth, and some aliens will make a bad movie about it, and it will end up on their version of Mystery Science Theater 3000."

Another possibility is - after finishing the worst-case scenario, running it again but replacing every plot point with what would be the best thing to happen to you, no matter how crazy or silly. Maybe even write it down. Read it out loud to yourself. I was just thinking - since you are already at the point of imagining what might happen, why waste the creative energy? Pump it for all its worth. Director Guillermo Del Toro ("Pan's Labyrinth", "Hellboy", "The orphanage", etc.) talked about this in an interview once. He used to hate his childhood memories and scary dreams because they were often filled with creepy crawly things and strange spooky places - until he decided he might as well milk them for ideas.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 16, 2017)

Honestly it's strange because now I'm totally the worry is still there but not bothering me like I know what I'm worrying about but I don't care about it now


----------



## Tames D (Dec 16, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> For example today at work I did something that's not bad or wrong but Im worrying that someone will complain about making that thing sound worse than what I did...


So what did you do?


----------



## Anarax (Dec 17, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I also recall one of my old professors showing us a group of studies on anxiety, and that only providing medication results in a long term (5+ years I'm guessing but not 100%) increase in anxiety. The cauae proposed by the study was a combination of recidivism of the medication, except now the patients have forgotten their old coping mechanisms/skills, or addiction to the medication, which would increase anxiety. What worked was either therapy alone or therapy and medication. I also believe (again don't quote me on this part) that which worked better depended on severity; for severe anxiety it was therapy and medication, for mild anxiety it was therapy.
> 
> I'll email him so I can see if I can get a hold of the studies to verify this.



Are there any peer reviewed articles that support this?


----------



## jobo (Dec 19, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Absoloutely that's why I don't want to bother with pills. I don't want to be relying on pills to make me feel happy. Anyway whatever I know im being dumb and my worry probably pass by tomorrow


its rather where you are starting from, you have had a major trauma in your life, its hard to get your brain to accept that another dreadful out of the blue even won't happen in the next 5mins, 5 hours , 5 days. People saying what ever you are worrying about itnt rational, doesn't help.abd when it, what ever it is, doesn't happen, you will just worry about something else instead, it a circle that is very difficult to get out of

pills won't make physical problems go away, if you are worrying over bills, then you still have no money even if you take a few pills, but when you are panicking over " nothing" tangible, then pills are very much a good and useful tool.

a lot of people use mood enhancers of one form or another, alcohol, nicotine, chocolate, pills are no different, except you are using them for a short period under medical supervision and they won't wreck your liver,,give you cancer or make you fat, they can however help you break the,cycle


----------

